# Broken Toes



## Fletcher (Nov 10, 2005)

About how long should I wait before training after breaking a toe?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 10, 2005)

Hard to say  it depends on how bad the break was.

I usualy get back on the floor asap.  Learning how to move with a broken toe (foot) is a learning experence.  
Are you going to tell a mugger not to mug you because you have a broken toe?


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 10, 2005)

I continually have broken toes...once you break that little one it never seems to heal right.  I just tape the suckers together and keep training.

Of course if it is a really nasty break or involved the big toe, it can be prohibitive.  But for just the other, run of the mill toes, I just keep training.


----------



## Fletcher (Nov 10, 2005)

I think I may have broken two toes on the same kick and possibly a couple bones in my foot. I'm thinking about going to the doctor to get it an x-ray but I haven't had time yet.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 10, 2005)

Fletcher said:
			
		

> I think I may have broken two toes on the same kick and possibly a couple bones in my foot. I'm thinking about going to the doctor to get it an x-ray but I haven't had time yet.



Yikes!  Sounds like you did more than your average "stub your toe" break.  

Definitely lay off training until you get an x-ray.  If you have broken bones in your foot and don't lay off it will take forever to heal.  Better a small lay off with good healing than a crappy, long, painful inadequate healing.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 10, 2005)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> Yikes! Sounds like you did more than your average "stub your toe" break.
> 
> Definitely lay off training until you get an x-ray. If you have broken bones in your foot and don't lay off it will take forever to heal. Better a small lay off with good healing than a crappy, long, painful inadequate healing.


Gospel.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 10, 2005)

Fletcher said:
			
		

> I think I may have broken two toes on the same kick and possibly a couple bones in my foot. I'm thinking about going to the doctor to get it an x-ray but I haven't had time yet.



Er, yeah, you might wanna postpone your soccer match and that jump rope marathon and get ye to a physician. This is something you might want to make time for.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2005)

Dude, see a physician!


----------



## MJS (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, definately see a doctor.  Unfortunately, theres not much you can do for a broken toe besides taping it.  I'd take it easy until you get it looked at.

Mike


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 11, 2005)

...and as far as taping, try to get a professional opinion (i.e from an "athletic trainer") because few people know how to _actually_ tape things on their body.  Many times one can make the issue worse by not knowing how to tape.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 11, 2005)

i broke my thumb once....

The beginning of the tournament....I blocked with my figures open...swelled up right away...could not get my glove off....didn't tell anyone...finished the next few matches and won 1st place.

After that had to do kata....lol...almost didn't get the glove off in time...lol.

After the tournament went to a wedding....with one very painful and swollen thumb....that is when i learned to ignore pain....at least to a certain degree.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 11, 2005)

yow!  yeah, see a doctor before you push the training.  You might make it worse, and it might never heal properly.  Nothing like limping around for the rest of your life because you couldn't make the time to see a doctor...


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Nov 11, 2005)

My thumb has a wierd bump on it .... lol....probably because I didn't go to a doctor.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 11, 2005)

Doctor and an xray a must 
get it fixed if anything is out of place


----------



## Fletcher (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I'll get to the doctor as soon as I can.


----------



## Shodan (Mar 15, 2006)

What's the update?  Fletcher- is your foot all better yet?

  I just broke one of my toes in two places on Monday.  It's not even an exciting story to tell!!  I was walking down our hallway with a load of laundry and went to move around the vacuum cleaner which was in the middle of the hall and whamed my left foot into the doorframe of the wall.......JUST WALKING!!  Went to urgent care and they x-rayed it......it's the ring finger toe next to the pinky toe.  Turning all the pretty colors now.  They put me in a stiff post op shoe and told me it would be at least 3 weeks for healing.  I am skeptical it will happen that fast.  Fortunately, the bones are aligned even though my toe is sticking out at the wrong angle now!!  So.....they didn't have to re-position it.  I have to go back Friday for re-evaluation and to make sure it is healing correctly.  When I walk, I have to roll my foot to the inside and walk more on my big toe side of my foot........I can't handle putting pressure directly down on the broken one yet.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 15, 2006)

dude, as you heal up you'll want to wear shoes or tape up.

i broke my toe last year and found that even after it was mostly healed, it drooped about a quarter inch for a couple of months.  walking barefoot with one toe a quarter inch lower than you're used to means stubbing your _broken_ toe on the floor all the time.

shoes or tape.  and right now is the end of wrestling season, so you can get a pair of wrestling shoes on clearance sale.


----------



## Shodan (Mar 15, 2006)

I wonder if they have the female kind??  I know.......the name makes me look like a male poster!!    Good advice though......I will look into shoes and/or will definitely tape it.  Thanks!


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 23, 2006)

I broke my little toe 2 days before a tournament. I knew it was broke (didn't get x-rays though) but couldn't drop out of the tournament. It was just a mini-tournament our school put on. It hurt pretty bad but I won 1st. I seem to have a problem of not being able to take time off for injuries. I talked to my chiropractor (a black belt at our school) and she recommended taping it. It is still not "100%" but getting better. Maybe in July when I am done testing for Black Belt I will take some time off....then again, probably not!


----------



## Fletcher (Apr 23, 2006)

My toes healed just fine and have re-broken to heal again a couple times since I started this thread. I'm starting not to notice anymore when it happens, but maybe someday I'll learn to pull my toes back properly and I'll stop breaking them. Actually as I am typing this I realized that none of my toes are even sore anymore, which is rare. I'm going on a roadtrip to a big tournament in Chicago in a week though so I'll probably break another toe in a couple of days.


----------



## Shodan (Apr 24, 2006)

Well.......I had my toe checked 3 weeks after the break and it wasn't healing!!  So......I was given 4 more weeks, which I am at the end of now.  The thing is definitely better, but still smarts on uneven surfaces, etc.  Just called the Dr. today to see if I need another x-ray or when I could return to martial arts.......not sure they will re-x-ray it.....probably just tell me to go with what I feel.  I do think I will wear shoes for awhile........I found some martial arts-type shoes not long ago to try out.  Amazing how much one toe can hurt and throw you off your schedule!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 24, 2006)

I broke the big toe and chipped a bone further up the foot when I kicked and had my opponent's elbow dropped on my foot.. I waited a couple of days before going to the doc.. Crutches, vicodin, and a silly shoe plus a few hundred dollars later.. Pffts.. 
Doc told me I have arthritis in my foot so now since the fracture healed (took about 4 weeks)- it still hurts when the weather goes south and I'm avoiding all elbows 

Good luck with it.. If you're young and healthy, you should do just fine 
Older you get.. the more fragile the ole bones get as we all know


----------

